# Ex-GOP Gov. Crist tweets he's joining Democrats



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Ex-GOP Gov. Crist tweets he's joining Democrats*

Published December 07, 2012
Associated Press










Shown here is former Florida Gov. Charlie Crist. (AP)
ST. PETERSBURG, Fla. - Former Florida Gov. Charlie Crist has announced on Twitter that he's joining the Democratic Party.
Crist sent out a Tweet on Friday night that said, "Proud and honored to join the Democratic Party in the home of President (at)Barack Obama!"
The Tweet included a photo of a smiling Crist holding up a Florida voter registration application. The Tampa Bay Times reports that the former Republican governor signed the papers changing his affiliation from independent to Democrat at a Christmas reception at The White House.
A message left for Crist wasn't immediately returned Friday night.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/12/07/former-florida-gov-charlie-crist-tweets-joining-democrats/?test=latestnews#ixzz2ESzYWxNo


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

How the fuck can anyone do this and even look at themselves in the mirror. The parties are so far apart to switch,like Granny Warren did shows me your a spineless pos that only cares about votes and not your core values.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

If you can't beat 'em-join 'em


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Make sure you detach your sack while you're at it Crist.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

Good riddance.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey Chuckie - you were a liberal BEFORE you switched parties, you miserable POS
And BTW; GFYS asswipe!

You're an unbridled liberal and that is precisely why Marco Rubio is a senator right now, and thank God for that.
And "good riddance" is right, you POS.I hate RINO's like you, ex or otherwise, like poison. You sicken me and I'm glad you're outed as the douche you are.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Ah HA HA HA HA HO HO HO, HEE HEE HEE......
Phukkem!


----------

